# Countdown to Batman v Superman



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

Geeks out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yViIi3gie2c


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)

this looks pretty epic


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

Definitely.  Gotta say I'm pretty damn excited to see this one.  I was worried Affleck would ruin it but the trailers so far look very promising.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)

I suddenly have a wonder woman fetish


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

What is this suddenly you speak of?


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2015)

Just do a Google image search for "Gal Gadot" and call it an afternoon.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll save that search for night time...


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Trailer looks so good.  When Wonder Woman shows up... wow.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

pass


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Doomsday!


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 29, 2016)

This is pretty funny:


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

^^^ that Kimmel bit was beyond funny.

I can't believe I actually got into an argument about this ridiculous concept the other day.

See, everybody knows Batman gonna kick Superman's ass, cuz Superman ain't never been in no real fight.  He just push people around with his super-strength.

Batman's gonna whip Superman's asstrophysicass.

Oh snap!


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

And you know why Batman is going to win?

Because he is Batman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

^nope


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2016)

Superman... what other superhero is necessary?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2016)

I've always wanted to see a Hulk vs Superman throw down.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've always wanted to see a Hulk vs Superman throw down.


That's more like it.  Or perhaps Thor.  But they're the wrong comic.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

Why don't they do something original, like Batman versus Darth Vader, I thought all these pansies with their performing arts degrees were more creative than this


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

Don't even start. On this forum, you can debate politics, religion, economics, energy policy, marriage rights, abortion, gender equality, parenting styles, tax policy, ethics, Human Cloning, Global Climate Change, whether sharks could actually carry frickin' lasers on their heads, How a Unicorn Wipes Itself, and whether or not a plane on a treadmill would actually take off....  But there is *NO *debate about Superman V. Batman.

Batman gonna kick Superman's assymptote.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> Don't even start. On this forum, you can debate politics, religion, economics, energy policy, marriage rights, abortion, gender equality, parenting styles, tax policy, ethics, Human Cloning, Global Climate Change, whether sharks could actually carry frickin' lasers on their heads, and whether or not a plane on a treadmill would actually take off....  But there is *NO *debate about Superman V. Batman.
> 
> Batman gonna kick Superman's assymptote.


Agreed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> Don't even start. On this forum, you can debate politics, religion, economics, energy policy, marriage rights, abortion, gender equality, parenting styles, tax policy, ethics, Human Cloning, Global Climate Change, whether sharks could actually carry frickin' lasers on their heads, and whether or not a plane on a treadmill would actually take off....  But there is *NO *debate about Superman V. Batman.
> 
> Batman gonna kick Superman's assymptote.


Oh?  Well, considering Superman can go back in time, he could prevent Batman from even being born.  Where is your god now?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Agreed.


Guest_matt267 PE...

You know am a mod too right?


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

> Oh?  Well, considering Superman can go back in time, he could prevent Batman from even being born.  Where is your god now?



Duh, he was forbidden from doing that by Jor-El.

Advantage: Batman.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

"We could have changed the world…now…look at us…I've become a political liability…and…you…you're a joke. I want you to remember, Clark…in all the years to come…in your most private moments…I want you to remember…my hand…at your throat…I want…you to remember…the one man who beat you."

I rest my case.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> Duh, he was forbidden from doing that by Jor-El.
> 
> Advantage: Batman.


Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Either way, Batman only even exists because of Superman's mercy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Either way, Batman only even exists because of Superman's mercy.


That is what Batman wanted him to think...and he did.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> "We could have changed the world…now…look at us…I've become a political liability…and…you…you're a joke. I want you to remember, Clark…in all the years to come…in your most private moments…I want you to remember…my hand…at your throat…I want…you to remember…the one man who beat you."
> 
> I rest my case.


Frank Millers "Dark Knight" series, Book IV.  AWESOME QUOTE!

Once again DK proves:

BW &gt;&gt;&gt; CK


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 14, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> Frank Millers "Dark Knight" series, Book IV.  AWESOME QUOTE!
> 
> Once again DK proves:
> 
> BW &gt;&gt;&gt; CK


Yawn.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2016)

None of you seem to have addressed how they plan on getting the Ring to Mordor...


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just thought that I should bring this thread back to it's roots:







..... Batman beating the piss out of Superman that is.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Guest_matt267 PE...
> 
> You know am a mod too right?


I'm just messin' with you bro.

We cool?


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm just messin' with you bro.
> 
> We cool?


... is what Superman said to Batman right after Batman flooded the room with synthetic kryptonite gas and put them at equal strength levels.

Oh snap! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2016)

saw  a preview of this last night...the whole thing looked kind of stupid...but I'm then I'm tired of all the superhero movies.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm just messin' with you bro.
> 
> We cool?


I know you knew am just messing with you. We cool.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

My daughter and I have been having the batman vs. Superman argument lately. She started last week while we were skiing. She sides with batman, but says supergirl would take them all. I said the new supergirl could take me any day/night of the week. She didn't get it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I've always wanted to see a Hulk vs Superman throw down.


We basically saw that with Thor vs. Hulk.  It would be an infinite loop but ultimately Hulk's form would reduce due to lack of energy.  So long as the sun keeps coming up, Superman would never falter.  



Wolverine said:


> Duh, he was forbidden from doing that by Jor-El.
> 
> Advantage: Batman.


Argument invalid.  Jor-El was destroyed in the destruction of Krypton.

If we compare actual "power" between the two, Superman wins out.  Batman doesn't really have any actual powers, but his cleverness and limitless resources knows no bounds.  Now if LadyFox were in this argument, she would say that the Amazonian would kick both their @sses.  And technically speaking, based on the previews, she does in fact save both their sorry @sses from a direct Doomsday blast.  That's got to carry some weight.



snickerd3 said:


> saw  a preview of this last night...the whole thing looked kind of stupid...but I'm then I'm tired of all the superhero movies.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 15, 2016)

Superman fought Hulk a couple of times.  This is the one I remember:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DC_vs._Marvel

And here's a fan made Vader vs Batman.  There's an alternate one if you don't agree with this one.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 15, 2016)

[SIZE= 14px]All of your argument are futile...beats both of them on their best days[/SIZE]






(once he finds the instruction book for his suit)


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 15, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> [SIZE= 14px]All of your argument are futile...beats both of them on their best days[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, NOW you're gonna bring out the trump card?  Too early.  Everybody knows GAH &gt; BM &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;SM.

Batman will beat Superman every time because PSYCHOLOGY. See, Superman is a boy scout and doesn't want to hurt Batman, but Batman is a ninja and likes kicking Superman around.  Advantage: Batman.

Greatest American Hero wins it all because he might accidentally kill them both at any moment.  _Oops, sorry, my bad.  Didn't know the suit could do that, lost the manual you know?_

I've heard there may be a GAH movie in the works?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2016)

According to NDGT, only way Batman can beat Superman is by using the social aspect of things (courts, media, public opinion, etc).


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2016)

If we are getting so off topic, I'll throw my hat into the ring:


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 16, 2016)

That's it, Neil DePussee Tyson is off my list forever.  He is dead to me now.

He just wasted 00:1:50 of my life explaining why - in a two-dimensional realm with linear thinking - Superman beats Batman.  Nice work there, moron.

We do not live in a two dimensional world, we live in a three dimensional world with multivariable contingencies, and in THAT world, the 3D-guy beats the 2D-guy every time, because the 2D-guy has no idea what's coming.  Linear thinking versus multivariable thinking.  I'll explain:

Superman logic: (A)Problem or (B)Not-a-Problem? If (A), can I use my superstrength to solve it?

Batman logic: If (A) and (B) and (C) times (D), then I might have to kick Superman's ass one day, so I better figure out (X), (Y), and (Z) now to make that happen when the time comes.  Now let me go kick Joker's ass.

Advantage: Batman


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2016)

Did you not watch the whole thing?  He does layout how Batman can beat Superman and it goes beyond just the physical. He thinks Batman can win.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 16, 2016)

00:32: - "Superman would wipe his butt with Batman."






(EDIT: dang, I seem to have lost my mojo when it comes to posting images.  Maybe it's just my browser, but this brilliant image isn't showing up for me)

(EDIT EDIT:  YAY, fixed it.  See below to find out why K1F3 is awsm, even if he doesn't admit that there is a 100% chance that Batman kicks Superman's assbergers.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wolverine said:


> 00:32: - "Superman would wipe his butt with Batman."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't use the source code tags anymore (i.e. img &amp; /img).  The new interface does it for you.  Use the below method:




For the record, not sure which Superman movies you have been watching, but going against Lex Luthor, one cannot be a 2D thinker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2016)

lol @ Lex Luthor


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

^ ha ha.  Kevin Spacey as LL was about the only good thing about that particular SM movie.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 16, 2016)

Batman vs. Superman, for reals.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 16, 2016)

So maybe Batman does win, but in the end, Superman is still standing.  And he's still Superman.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2016)

^^^ A "moral" victory despite actually losing?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 16, 2016)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ A "moral" victory despite actually losing?


Well, that, and he still has x-ray vision.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 16, 2016)

envirotex said:


> Well, that, and he still has x-ray vision.


And can fly.

And has no need for a silly belt.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 16, 2016)

The DC animated Batman vs Superman kicked ass (The Dark Knight Returns - 3 freaking hours in HD on bluray.  3 awesome hours.).

Kind of less-than kid friendly, though, as I learned the hard way.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2016)

Dleg said:


> The DC animated Batman vs Superman kicked ass (The Dark Knight Returns - 3 freaking hours in HD on bluray.  3 awesome hours.).
> 
> Kind of less-than kid friendly, though, as I learned the hard way.


Agree. It was really good.

By the way, Superman was still standing but only because Batman allowed it. As he said, he spent 10 years looking for a good death. Meaning he planned that for 10 years. How about that? That and when Oliver asks about the "school boy" Bruce replies..."He got the message loud and clear".

Advantage and VICTORY!!!!: Batman, The Dark Knight!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 17, 2016)

There's a Batman v. Superman snapchat filter today. I make a really terrible looking Batman.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 21, 2016)

Dleg said:


> The DC animated Batman vs Superman kicked ass (The Dark Knight Returns - 3 freaking hours in HD on bluray.  3 awesome hours.).
> 
> Kind of less-than kid friendly, though, as I learned the hard way.


Cool, was this the pseudo-animated page-through of the Frank Miller DK series? I think I saw one of those with the "Year-One" series and it was okay, but pretty much just like flipping through the comic. Cool if you haven't seen it, but not so much if you have it in the comic box in the closet.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2016)

It was completely animated, very well done, based on the Frank Miller story.  3.5 hours total.  If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend it.  Pick a night where you can watch the whole thing, turn the lights down, grab some beers, and enjoy...


----------



## Dleg (Mar 21, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Knight-Returns-Deluxe-Blu-ray/dp/B00DP9RYDY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1458581882&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=the+dark+knight+returns+blu+ray


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 21, 2016)

Cool, the reviews for it are pretty good.  I will put it on my list.

Even though I know how the Frank Miller version ends.

And I assure you, it DOES NOT end with Superman kicking Batman's ashbucket!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 21, 2016)

Apparently Al Roker says that it was good: http://www.today.com/video/al-roker-spectacular-batman-v-superman-gets-a-6-out-5-649062979543


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2016)

went to see the batman vs superman movie this weekend.  I was ok...more of a set up for at least 4 more movies, though.

the changing of alfred to a not as old of a man, than in previous batman movies was a little weird.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yea exactly. Also its hard to replicate a role Michael Caine has performed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 28, 2016)

I saw it Thursday night. It was just a 2-hour preview for the DC universe movies. I wasn't a big fan of vengeful Batman, Luthor wasn't even close to his usual demeanor, and I agree that Alfred wasn't right either. Perhaps they had to go with a "younger" Alfred to ensure he would survive the handful of sequels/spinoffs.

Overall it wasn't bad, but I probably won't see it again until after it's on HBO.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 29, 2016)

Neutral on this one. Was not great, was not bad. For me the best part was (spoiler alert) Batman's rescue of the nice old lady. The fight scene was easy to follow and very well done. Did like the new techie Alfred. It was a nice change. The CGAs were a little too much but what I did really like was Ms Gadot on her party dress. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful woman.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 29, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Neutral on this one. Was not great, was not bad. For me the best part was (spoiler alert) *Batman's rescue of the nice old lady.* The fight scene was easy to follow and very well done. Did like the new techie Alfred. It was a nice change. The CGAs were a little too much but what I did really like was Ms Gadot on her party dress. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful woman.


that was funny.  I'm friends with your son...i figured. the cape.    I laughed out loud


----------

